# VIDEO - Wild Turkeys In My Yard



## PATMAN (Apr 6, 2011)

Check out this short video I made of a group of wild turkeys visiting my yard last week.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4d4ey6ViiU


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Apr 6, 2011)

Very cool, we get those and I am terrified of them. They alway's try and bite my ankles when ever I ride my bike past them.


----------



## pdrobber (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm glad we don't have them on Long Island. All I hear are stories of them chasing people and stuff.


----------



## Angi (Apr 6, 2011)

They are so cool. You made such a nice video. I love to see them wild. I have not had them in my yard, but sometimes I will see one walking down the street or a flock a few miles away. I don't think they are native, I have heard they are here because Ramona at one time was the turkey breeding capital of the U.S. and the got lose. Not really sure, but I love them


----------



## terryo (Apr 6, 2011)

Great video. We have them all over the Island, and they are very protected. If you even stop your car to look at them, people will come out of their house to ask you what you are doing.


----------



## kimby37 (Apr 6, 2011)

We have so many in our city. I was driving home from work one day and there was 14 of them in th road. It must have been mating season because the males were all puffed up and attacking the cars. Of course i never have my camera when i need it or when i see something i really ant to take pictures of.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 6, 2011)

Great video!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 6, 2011)

We don't hear from you very often, but when we do its always something pretty neat! Those birds look quite healthy...and your video cam takes such good quality video.


----------



## Angi (Apr 6, 2011)

Yvonne is right. I miss seein your little dragon tort pic.


----------



## Laura (Apr 6, 2011)

we have them all over here. i like them..


----------



## Isa (Apr 7, 2011)

Beautiful video  They look very happy and very healthy, I love the way they walk with each other, they seem very organized . Beautiful song too by the way. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PATMAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Isa said:


> Beautiful video  They look very happy and very healthy, I love the way they walk with each other, they seem very organized . Beautiful song too by the way. Thanks for sharing!



Glad everyone likes my Turkeys! Yes, it is a nice song and goes well with the video. I had to add music to it, otherwise you would have heard Jerry Springer in the background that my wife was watching on TV!


----------



## Candy (Apr 8, 2011)

I loved watching the wild turkeys in your backyard. Awesome. You're very lucky to get to see that up close. I'm curious if you have any dogs or not?


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice video...


----------



## PATMAN (Apr 12, 2011)

Candy said:


> I loved watching the wild turkeys in your backyard. Awesome. You're very lucky to get to see that up close. I'm curious if you have any dogs or not?



Yes, I have one dog. If she was outside she would have chased them! I always have to look out the window (day and night) before I let her out. You never know if there are turkeys, rabbits, opossums, racoons, cats, deer, and even bears in the yard!


----------

